# Cinematic Rhythms - $14 Sale - 1 Week Left



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

First ever commercial library has been released by CentralComposers at $20! (FOR *KONT*AKT 4.1.0 and above)

LIBRARY is now on sale for 2 weeks (17/03/2014), be sure to grab it for only $14 before the sale ends!

Let me explain a bit about Cinematic Rhythms:

This library was developed by myself, with the style of sounds around the 'Cinematic'/'Soundtrack' Approach... (Hence the name)


The sounds are divided by 4 CORE categories as stated:

*1 Tonal Loops
2 Percussive Kits
3 FX and Hits
4 Instruments*


Rough video of the 4 Main Categories:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW_jGEDfCdQ



There are many sub categories inside these folders to let the user have a easier navigation when selecting sounds...


The library comes around 2.3gb with 200+ NKI patches.

*You can purchase this on the 'construction' website (Soon to be centralcomposers.com) here:*

http://brandonspendlove.wix.com/centralcomposersvsts


Here are some more links you can view to gather more information on the library itself:

Soundcloud link (compositions/previews + updates on the library)

https://soundcloud.com/centralcomposers


http://bspendlove.newgrounds.com/news/post/873458

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag6fIehNeHY

http://www.newgrounds.com/bbs/topic/1353516

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=395387

Thanks,

-Brandon x

*If you want to email me about any questions, please feel free to on this email:
[email protected]*

Just a quick note, I have a tiny, tiny! bundle of free Zebra 2 (2.5 version or above) presets for download on the 'free downloads' page. Hope you find use to any of them if you check them out.

I also had a couple of friends ask me to release another pack, so I am working on a simple freebie 100preset pack include a lot of Percussive looped design... So keep in tuned for that if you like free things!

(We all love a bit of free things)


*EDIT:*

EDIT (01/01/2014)

The wonderful composer on Newgrounds who goes by the name of "Steampianist" has kindly composed 2 demos! So, go ahead and head to the website to check them out (On Cinematic Rhythms).

Or use these links:

Building an Empire:

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/561223

and 

Lost Pair of Apples:

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/561276

Thanks,
-Brandon


----------



## VSTBuzz (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - $18*

Looks great. My only 1 suggestion would be to play a couple of sounds at the very start of the youtube video, so people don't have to scroll through it to listen to the sounds. Alternatively, add a soundcloud link so people can hear the sounds too 

Good luck with it!


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - $18*

Whoops... I have a soundcloud link to some songs + a video of the categories (rough preview)

I will add them now! Thanks


----------



## Satorious (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - $18*

Sounds like some nice work Brandon! For this price, just decided to give it a whirl (hopefully you just received my PP order - although it didn't redirect back to your site after I paid, so you might want to look at your cart settings).

Cheers!


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - $18*



Satorious @ Mon Nov 04 said:


> Sounds like some nice work Brandon! For this price, just decided to give it a whirl (hopefully you just received my PP order - although it didn't redirect back to your site after I paid, so you might want to look at your cart settings).
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks! I sent you a personal email, and you should of received a download link in another email 

I hope you enjoy it again, for $18 I hope you will find it a great product!


Thanks for letting me know about the cart, I will check that out straight away! thanks.

-Brandon


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - $18*

Small edit at the bottom of the Thread post!

A chance to win Cinematic Rhythms for free by entering our little giveaway!

Be sure to do so, because it could be you!

-Brandon x


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Store has been updated to Fastspring...


CR is now running again, feel free to read the 2nd edit on the main post!


All have a great week,

-Brandon


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Greetings!

Cinematic Rhythms is a Kontakt 4 library and more information can be found at these links stated:

http://brandonspendlove.wix.com/centralcomposersvsts#!cinematic-rhythms/c1jmi (http://brandonspendlove.wix.com/central ... thms/c1jmi)

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=395387

http://bspendlove.newgrounds.com/news/


Short info of the library:

Hybrid/Cinematic library packed with 4 main categories which includes sub-categorized folders to allow easier navigation when selecting specific sounds... Sounds include Tonal Loops, Percussive Kits, Drum Kicks, Epic Perc loops, Sound Design percussive loops, Hybrid FX, Hits, FX Risers, downers, booms, echos, transitions, Drones, Instruments, Synths, Pads, Pianos, Guitars and Basses...


There is a weekly offer of 30 percent off! That is $14 and then it will go back to its original price at $20.


There will also be a competition soon on having the chance to have early access to a new product we are developing Wooooo! (more info early next year!)...

(The competition will include showing the range of sounds in Cinematic Rhythms with or without other libraries... More info on that at the end of this month...)

Have a great week!

-Brandon


P.S
Come on! 30%!!!! Just a first library I created but I can't wait to release the next library, I will spend more time on it and take some things I have been taught creating sounds for CR...


----------



## TGV (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok, you got me, I bought it, but ... I almost didn't buy it for two reasons.

1. Your website doesn't show in Firefox on the mac. I disabled any possible option in Firefox, but I only got a blank page. It did work in Safari though.

2. The 30% discount doesn't seem to apply to Paypal. I only saw a coupon option when checking out using the credit card.

A psychological note: when someone buys on an impulse, he/she also gets put off very easily, so you have to make sure the whole process is as fast and painful as it can be.


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 14, 2013)

TGV @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Ok, you got me, I bought it, but ... I almost didn't buy it for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Your website doesn't show in Firefox on the mac. I disabled any possible option in Firefox, but I only got a blank page. It did work in Safari though.
> 
> ...



I will have to contact WIX about the firefox issue to see if its my site or the tools I use to create the site...


I will also sort out the 30% discount with Paypal... Or I could make it easier for myself and just reduce the price in the settings for $14 for a week starting from now!


What do you mean on an impulse (sorry if its simple... xD)


----------



## TGV (Nov 14, 2013)

Impulse buy: "an unplanned decision to buy a product or service, made just before a purchase."

Your library is not well known (yet), so your sales have to come from people (like me) who stumble on one it through an announcement somewhere. Many people around here will already have something like this, probably a lot more expensive, so will skip. Your price is very low. That means that most of your sales will be impulse buys for now. Hence, make the path from the impulse to completion of the transaction as fast as you can...

While your page isn't bad, snags such as no discount on Paypal or a page not loading in a browser/platform with more than 1% market share, are best avoided.

That was Online Business 101. In 102, we will discuss serialization of transaction numbers, the need to store all receipts for easy accounting, and the role of the management pyramid in the organization...


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 14, 2013)

TGV @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Impulse buy: "an unplanned decision to buy a product or service, made just before a purchase."
> 
> Your library is not well known (yet), so your sales have to come from people (like me) who stumble on one it through an announcement somewhere. Many people around here will already have something like this, probably a lot more expensive, so will skip. Your price is very low. That means that most of your sales will be impulse buys for now. Hence, make the path from the impulse to completion of the transaction as fast as you can...
> 
> ...



Ahh thanks man for explaining, I understand and you mention my price is very low? I did not want to go OTP with the price of this library, I really had a hard decision on thinking what price to sell this....

I have changed the price to the %30 discount instead of using a coupon, that should be better.... I looked up about the firefox issue and it seems to not be Wix so it might be my site... I will look up more into that so thanks for tellking

About the 102, I have stored all receipts I have into a folder, and backed them up for the future + to keep a list of contacts to send a future update to.


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Anyone who is interested: (Have the product)

The update is still in development and should be done very soon. You will receive an email to a download link to the Update..


Update will include:

Slight tweaking in the Script
Delay FX
Few bug fixes
All Instrument Patches (To update to NKI files) No samples, just NKI files...

I have been trying a bit with a better control over the GUI audio loop view and I will put more detail on that soon! 


For others:

Remember the weekly special! 5 days left!

The price has been reduced by 30% as a weekly offer, that's $14! (All updates in the future are free)...



-Brandon


----------



## Ed (Nov 16, 2013)

I have lots of this kind of thing... but at $20... I think this could actually be quite useful! I like some of the simple rhythmic movement especially. Not a fan of every patch and sound (judging from the video demo), but there are definitely some cool ones there and I see potential!

Edit: Today's price only $14? Nice!


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 17, 2013)

Ed @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> I have lots of this kind of thing... but at $20... I think this could actually be quite useful! I like some of the simple rhythmic movement especially. Not a fan of every patch and sound (judging from the video demo), but there are definitely some cool ones there and I see potential!
> 
> Edit: Today's price only $14? Nice!



Thanks! I really want the Rhythmic Aspect of this in another library with more detail and more unique... (I would love to learn how to create those cool Glitch/Synthetic loops)

Hopefully I will get onto another library released which will include more detail with the rhythm


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Hey Brandon...

Just bought it. I love the not too epic epic overwhelming sound of it. It leaves room for the music that I want to add :D 
For 20$ a no-brainer.


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Thanks Sid! If you have a song up using CR be sure to send me a link so I can check it out! 

-Brandon


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Any thing else I should include in the update? Need some ideas to focus on for keep people happy... Instead of making myself happy, a happy customer = happy me. 

-Brandon x


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

I did not try it out yet...but... what I miss most in rhythmic libraries is to set the basic rhythm to half tempo since most of my music is about 60-80 bpm and I LOVE these slow arps.
What I noticed in your demo is that a lot of the one shots are mono. what about giving a controller on the GUI for a pseudo stereo effect? My first action with mono sources... :D


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

That would be interesting to try out about the half-tempo, I remember using that in some 8Dio libraries! 

The stereo effect can be achieved on the GUI! I'll get onto that! Thanks


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Today is the last day of the weekly 30% discount! 

Tomorrow, the price will be back to $20 

-Brandon 

(People that have already bought it, I have almost finished the update, emails to go out literally less than 2 weeks now)


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Oh this update is taking a while! I just need to figure out some codes to add to the audio loop to let the user control the start/end positions of the loop (Rhythmic patches will lock onto a 16 beat)

Working on another product called "Section B". You can find the UI in progress on this Post at newgrounds:

http://bspendlove.newgrounds.com/news/post/876068

Thanks,

-Brandon


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

1 MORE day to visit the Facebook page, like the status of the free prize and 3 people will be selected tomorrow night to have a free download of Cinematic Rhythms!

https://www.facebook.com/CentralComposers?ref=hl

(First status/latest status!)


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20 + 3 giveaways on 1st December*

Well! Congrats to:

@Gabriel Tajmani Bolognesi
@Niklas Roste
and @Dave Manley


If you have not received the message, please check your "Others" in your Inbox, if not then message me @ [email protected] for your download link to Cinematic Rhythms (FACEBOOK INFO)

Thanks for everyone taking part, I feel bad that I could only pick 3, but for people that have liked the status and have checked out CentralComposers (Before today,it will not apply for new people), I would like to offer a 30% discount to you on the new library when it comes out (if you are interested!) 

IF you are interested in getting this, please email me [email protected] and I will add you to the list and email you a coupon code when it comes out (You don't have to buy it of course!)

Thanks!

-Brandon x

If any one has heard about me releasing a new update for CR, I would like to apologize with the delay as I am a terrible programmer and know very basics of KSP programming so I am sorry for the long wait...


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20*

Just a quick view on a mega rough work on the New library:

https://soundcloud.com/brandon-spendlov ... ibrary-the

I literally have not composed personally for a while but here is a rough draft on a short composition showing about 0.4% of the sounds in the new library "Section B".


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20 - 2 New Composition Demo's*

Hey guys, Happy New Year!

I have 2 new demo's of Cinematic Rhythms which might attract a few more people or just show ideas of what someone has done with CR.

"EDIT (01/01/2014)

The wonderful composer on Newgrounds who goes by the name of "Steampianist" has kindly composed 2 demos! So, go ahead and head to the website to check them out (On Cinematic Rhythms).

Or use these links:

Building an Empire:

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/561223

and 

Lost Pair of Apples:

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/561276

Thanks,
-Brandon"

-Have a great 2014! I know I will.... 

-Brandon x


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20 - 2 New Composition Demo's*

Update:

Another "demo" is still being worked on and I can't wait to show it. I have heard the mega-rough draft and I thought it was fantastic, I'll be posting a link when I get news about it..

I would also like to say, the new library is coming along very well! 


If you have not heard the demos yet from Steampianist, I would advise you to check them out... They are fantastic demos from a phenomenal Composer, the compositions can be heard directly on the website or at the links in the above comment.

If you have any questions about anything, feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - Kontakt Library for $20 - 2 New Composition Demo's*

If you have not already liked the page on Facebook then like it for more updates on the new library I am working on!

https://www.facebook.com/CentralComposers?ref=br_rs

Section B:

I will be starting to post more about it soon, as I have got past the first few stages of developing it!

-Brandon


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: CentralComposers: Cinematic Rhythms - $14 Sale for 2 weeks (17/03/2014)*

Brandon here,

Just to put out, Cinematic Rhythms is on a 2 week sale for only $14... 


This is because, I am releasing a few more products over the next few months and Cinematic Rhythms really went well from my eyes. Be sure the grab it before the sale.


We have 3 new products in development, 1 almost finished which I have been going on about on the Facebook page, if you already haven't liked us, you can at:

https://www.facebook.com/CentralComposers


Have a great week!

-Brandon


I am also looking for a few people who want to create a Kontakt library, please check : http://brandonspendlove.wix.com/central ... !jobs/cax1 for more information.


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Mar 24, 2014)

1 Week Left until Cinematic Rhythms is back to full price.


----------

